# Me-321 glider



## Crazy (Jan 26, 2004)

The Me-321 Heavy Cargo Glider, made by Messerschmitt AG, was a big bird. One of the largest operational planes of the war, it could deliver 22 tons of supplies or a full compliment of troops to the front. With expendable RATO jet-packs to assist it's takeoff and a detachable trolley to reduce drag, the 321 required several tugs to tow it. Three Me-110s, two He-111s, or an He-111 Zwilling (twin He-111) served this purpose nicely. However, the amount of effort required to keep it aloft or even get it up was quickly recognized as unreasonable and so Messerschmitt added six Gnome-Rhone 14-cylinder, 2 row radial engines, 3 to each wing.

The new and improved Me-323, or 'Gigant' as it was known, had much improved armament to go along with it's new engines. It now had 5 MG 15's in nose mounts, 6 MG 34's in beam window mounts, a Waffentraeger (weapon's carrier), 11 20mm MG 131's, _and_ 4 13mm MG's of the same type. 

One version of the Gigant had several tons of armor and bulletproof glass, but it was later decided that fighter cover would be more effective, and the version didn't see widespead use.

It made it's first flight in the fall of '41, but wasn't delivered until March of '44.

Several versions were made, varying from transport to bomber roles. Despite the heavy losses it endured at the hands of Allied pilots and AA gunners, the Gigant proved to be a successful aircraft.



Discuss.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 5, 2004)

i prefer gigant with 6 engines


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 5, 2004)

o and the Waffentrager had TWENTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! guns but im not sure what type or size but i think they were mg151/20


----------



## jj1982 (Mar 7, 2004)

all very interesting.....its always nice to learn new things....am all rather new to this...being directed here by bronzewhaler....dont worry...not nearly so as argumentative as him.....lack of knowledge has something to do with this!


----------



## kiwimac (Mar 8, 2004)

Dang, now thats a BIG plane!

Kiwimac


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 21, 2004)

> Dang, now thats a BIG plane!



the B-36, now that's a big plane, i've seen one next to a B-29 and it makes the B-29 look like a pea.....................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 27, 2004)

nothing compared to the size of a stuka though eh    8)


----------



## Crazy (Mar 27, 2004)

I saw a B-36 and a B-29 at Wright-Patterson AFB (they weren't in the same hangar). Lanc is right, the B-36 blows the B-29 out of the water (figuratively speaking, of course  )

These hangars are fairly large, but I believe the plaque said that the B-36 had to be put in the hangar before the last wall went up. It wouldn't fit facing straight! They had to angle it so that it's wingspan would fit!

B-52 was amazing also 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 28, 2004)

the B-36 is stil bigger than the B-52, the B-36 is as long as the B-52 is wide.........................


----------



## Crazy (Mar 28, 2004)

quite 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 5, 2004)

8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 11, 2004)

nice to see the return of spam......................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2004)

sure is 8) anyone have a picture of the ME-321


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 1, 2004)

i've never seen one..................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2004)

me neither, hence my asking for the picture


----------

